# Nikon D300S DSLR Review



## dascrow (Oct 10, 2009)

When Nikon launched their pro-bodied, DX-format D300 in 2007 it marked something of a revolution for Nikon. At last, Nikon cemented their top-level cameras into two categories: FX (cameras packed with 35mm full-frame image sensors) and DX (cameras using APS-C sized image sensors with a 1.5X crop factor). But as far as the rest of the world was concerned, the real revolution came a year later with Nikon's introduction of the D90 -- the first DLSR capable of recording HD video. It's no wonder that Nikon was so eager to take the new high resolution sensor and video mode from their mid-grade D90 and put it into a higher-priced DSLR ... the new Nikon D300S.

The D300S features the same 12.9 megapixel (12.3 million effective pixels) APS-C sensor and Nikon's latest generation EXPEED processor found in the D90. But there aren't many more similarities between Nikon's newest king of the DX format and the older, cheaper D90. The D300S is packed with the same 51-point AF system with color and distance tracking as well as optional viewfinder gridlines from the original D300. In fact, there is little that changed between the popular D300 and the D300S other than the ability to record video, a faster 7 fps continuous shooting speed (8 fps with MB-D10 battery grip), and the inclusion of an SDHC card slot in addition to the CompactFlash card slot.

The D300S marks Nikon's third DSLR camera to be equipped with a 12 megapixel image sensor capable of HD video recording. The mid-tier D90 and the entry-level D5000 offer amateur and enthusiast photographers a still camera that can capture video, but the D300S is Nikon's first pro-level body that doubles as a video camera.
The D300S shares the same 200 to 3200 nominal ISO range (with ISO 100 and 6400 options available), and the ability to use "Active D-Lighting" (Nikon's proprietary feature that boosts shadow details and helps prevent overexposed highlights so you don't have to spend as much time editing your photos after you take them).

Read the entire article at: DigitalCameraReview.com


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice grave-dig too !


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 24, 2011)

dayum, old thread but I must say I am impressed with my D300s.


----------



## MortVivantPhoto (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a D300 and I must say it's my favorite camera by far.


Mort Vivant Photography - Arts/Entertainment/Nightlife - Wilmington, NC | Facebook
Mort Vivant Photography | Wilmington, NC
:thumbup:


----------



## johncam (Oct 31, 2012)

MortVivantPhoto said:


> I have a D300 and I must say it's my favorite camera by far.
> 
> 
> Mort Vivant Photography - Arts/Entertainment/Nightlife - Wilmington, NC | Facebook
> ...



Me too... :heart:


----------



## hadriyagee (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree, Forum Runner is awesome!


----------



## StarlettaVendetta (Mar 15, 2013)

I also am enjoying this camera. Most photographers I know prefer Cannon. I am the only one in my small group who uses anything else.


----------



## shadowlands (Mar 18, 2013)

My D300 is still my main baby!!! No reason to part with it!!!


----------



## cupic (Mar 22, 2013)

I started with the D300,gave that to my sis then I have and still enjoy D300s and a perfect partner in the D700 all that familiarity is perfect.
I will have this combo for a long time enjoying 

cheers


----------

